# Buckeye fever!!!



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

Our first flock of Heritage Buckeyes...I'm so happy


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Congrats! Where did you get them from?


----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

We got them froma lady in KY. My husband made all the arrangements so I don't know her name. If you are interested in getting some ill get her name and number for you


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute, congrats.


----------

